# My sportscars drawings



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

I assume you must be using a lightbox...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

These are all hand made, no devices such as light boxes are used. Few new ones...


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

NICE :thumbup::thumbup:



Vic82 said:


> Thanks, here are some more drawings...


Who is the F1 driver? Jean Alesi?


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

1985mb said:


> NICE :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Who is the F1 driver? Jean Alesi?


Indeed, it is


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

omg
I need these...I am afraid to ask...but how much (esp. the porsche one )


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Something new...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Few new ones...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ferrari breadvan.


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ford Capri Rs 3000


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

very cool...I am saving my pennies


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Something new...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Targa Florio 1970.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Vic82 said:


> Targa Florio 1970.


awesome!!!!


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. Here is another one.


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

A fast black and white drawing this time...


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Beautiful man. 

You definitely have talent. Keep it up, you are going places :thumbup:


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks again...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ferrari Dino.


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Some new sketchwork...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Porsche 911 RSR.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing!!


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Two new ones...


----------



## Stephen5242 (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice work! Thanks very much for sharing with the community!


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

No problem , thanks for the comment, here is my latest drawing btw...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, here is a little commission drawing that, i'we just completed...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

TheBanker said:


> Your art is amazing, is it on sale?


Sure, check my site for details: http://miha-furlan-motorsport-art.blogspot.com/


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Odlicno! Svaki put je bolje i bolje.:thumbup:


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hvala lepa . Here is anothe Testarossa (commission drawing).


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

New drawing...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Something new...


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Vic82 said:


> Something new...


WOW.......:yikes: I like the blue one too much:rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, mate


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Porsche 911 Sport Classic.


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Mclaren F1.


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Two new drawings...


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

Two more drawings.


----------



## Vic82 (Mar 13, 2010)

New stuff...


----------

